# For you guys with bigger lawns and bigger wallets



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

This looks like a real sweet mower.

https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/professional-mower-range/c34-evolution/


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

WOW! Pretty amazing machine!


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Whoa!!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

@wardconnor had these guys on his YT channel a little bit ago. I think he may have even demoed one of the bigger ones.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

chrismar said:


> @wardconnor had these guys on his YT channel a little bit ago. I think he may have even demoed one of the bigger ones.


Yeah I did. The big 34 inch machine was my favorite machine for sure.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

If I could afford it for my lawn I would.

At the moment I am keeping an eye out for a 26" Toro/JD for the right price.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm very curious how these compare to the Swardman.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I'm very curious how these compare to the Swardman.


I have never seen either an Allett or a Swardman in person but the Allett commercial mowers are about twice the price of a Swardman. The Allett is also 100 lbs. heavier. Not really fair to compare. The proper comparison for an Allett commercial mower would be a Toro or JD greens mower. 
Just like it's not really fair to compare a Swardman to a Tru Cut or Caltrimmer. Swardman is twice the price of a Caltrimmer.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Where's the sulky at for these Allets and Swardmans :lol:


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

We are in the process of making a comparison video and the prices are much closer than folks think:
McLane 25" w/ front roller = $2,179.71 (delivered). Replacement bedknife = $178,00
Trimmer 25" w/ front roller = $2,209.98 (delivered). Replacement bedknife = $189.99
Tru Cut 25" w/ front roller = $2,229.00 (delivered). Replacement bedknife = $203.15
Swardman 22" w/ front roller = $2,649.00 (delivered). Replacement bedknife = $22.00

In the end, all of the reel mowers are very similar in price new, but when you consider maintenance, versatility, and ease of use I still think the Swardman is the absolute best bang for your money.

Comparing features, what separates Swardman from the others are:
-Rear drum drive
-Simple height and reel adjustments
-Ability to do more with 4 cartridges
-Ability to mail the reel for maintenance
-Enclosed grass catcher
-OPTIONS available


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Reelrollers how do they compare to the allett?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> We are in the process of making a comparison video and the prices are much closer than folks think:
> McLane 25" w/ front roller = $2,179.71 (delivered). Replacement bedknife = $178,00
> Trimmer 25" w/ front roller = $2,209.98 (delivered). Replacement bedknife = $189.99
> Tru Cut 25" w/ front roller = $2,229.00 (delivered). Replacement bedknife = $203.15
> ...


I did a quick search and found a 20" Honda powered Trimmer for $1249 incl. free shipping.
Also found a commercial Trimmer 25" 5 blade for $1649 + $160 shipping
I've had my Trimmer for 5 yrs and the bed knife is still in fine shape.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I found that Trimmer on SLE too, but I was trying to compare MSRP from the 2018 dealer packet Trimmer sent out in February. I quoted 6 blade for Swardman not 5 blade and I also included the front roller to try to match up the machines as close as possible.

Swardman will more expensive and always will be as long as the design for The other mowers remains the same. I was trying to share price points and the most common part that will need replaced on all reel mowers. Our service division is the largest reel mower service shop in the country so we have lots of experience with every brand of reel mower and I was pulling these numbers from our dealer/service packets provided by the manufacturers.

At the end of the day, all of these mowers are great! I own all 4 brands listed above and mowed my go to was my Tru Cut 27". A dang tank! In my opinion, it was the biggest and baddest "residential" reel mower on the market. But, similar to when I converted from a blackberry to an iPhone, I didn't know what I was missing until I had an iPhone. when you put them side by side in a demo - then you truly can appreciate the difference becomes a non topic when you consider the hundreds of hours you'll spend using your reel mower over its life.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Reelrollers how do they compare to the allett?


I can't find pricing on Allett and I can say, I've never mowed with one. Watching the videos it looks more in line with the commercial reel mowers in weight, size, and features.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Did I read a rumour that Swardman was going to introduce a commercial grade mower soon?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Did I read a rumour that Swardman was going to introduce a commercial grade mower soon?


Yes! They are in the process of making a 30" commercial model of both Edwin (Gas) and (Electra).

Some other cool stuff going on:
1. Starting next week, we will be offering backlap kits for every model of Reel Mower (JD, Toro, Locke, Gravely, McLane, Trimmer, Tru Cut, Swardman (Specific drill adapter for each model, compound, and brush)

2. For 2 Days only, *Swardman is discounting their mowers 20%.* Based on the pricing above, that means the example Swardman mower earlier in this string will now be less expensive than McLane, Trimmer, and Tru Cut

You can purchase the mowers at www.SwardmanUSA.com

Pretty cool and rare event.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Did I read a rumour that Swardman was going to introduce a commercial grade mower soon?
> ...


No Jacobsen backlap kits?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Did I read a rumour that Swardman was going to introduce a commercial grade mower soon?
> ...


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> > Shindoman said:
> ...


We can make Jacobsen kits, but they are model specific. If you can email me your model, we can have a kit made with adapter for you. Please just PM me or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

dmouw said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> > Shindoman said:
> ...


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Excited to hear more updates about a wider Swardman! @Reelrollers Are they specifically being designed for commercial uses or homeowner models too?


----------

